# Crayola's Desk



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I got bored and at some time got the urge to attempt a betta drawing. One of them is my avatar and the other is one that I made just recently. They may not be that great, but I hope that you enjoy them anyway. The one that was made to be my avatar is also very small and I hope that it turns out alright on here, if not, I'm sorry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like them =D really nice


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I felt inspired to attempt a drawing and I'm not sure why. Today I've asked myself "Why was I so inspired to draw a betta?" and I think I know. Today I bought my first betta, a CT, from Meijer. Was this somehow a sign that today I was to get my first betta? I wonder...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you could also be inspired on people that drew in this forum to =]


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

Perhaps you're right about it. Anyway, I just got my new betta, Regenbogen, in his tank for the first time. He had to stay in his cup for one more day (yesterday) until I could get a hood to my 10 gallon aquarium. I need to attend to him. He's flaring at his reflection...haha...:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww so cute when they do that, my boy that past away (DBT) "lunar" flared at him self, since he had the biggest finnage out of my betta's he might've thought his relfection won XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Crayola said:


> I got bored and at some time got the urge to attempt a betta drawing. One of them is my avatar and the other is one that I made just recently. They may not be that great, but I hope that you enjoy them anyway. The one that was made to be my avatar is also very small and I hope that it turns out alright on here, if not, I'm sorry.


They are very pretty! The first one is my favorite! I love the ventrals!

Do you take commissions?


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I must apologize for not coming online in a long while, life got busy, and I had to study my German endlessly for a presentation that I had to do today. I did great on it besides when I got to the Likes & Dislikes part of my presentation, but that's not what I'm here to talk about.



> Do you take commissions?


I don't take commissions, I'm sorry.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww ok, we understand life could get busy


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Crayola said:


> I don't take commissions, I'm sorry.


That's okay. I love your art style. If I get a chance I will post pictures of my art up soon. I do realistic sketches.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i can't do sketches XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

And why is that?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i donno  i just suck at it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You should give it another try. I think what you have drawn is considered a sketch...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i guess it is


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I thought you were the OP lol. your's aren't sketches they are a different type of drawings. A Sketch is more of a drawing without coloring it.


----------

